

The Onion's Hostage Tweets Draw Scrutiny - rizumu
http://mediadecoder.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/09/29/the-onions-hostage-tweets-draw-scrutiny/?hp

======
gerggerg
_“Twitter feeds are reporting false information..."_

I feel like that needs to be the social default. The only reason this is even
remotely an issue is because some people at some point decided that they would
_trust_ twitter for critical information.

------
technoslut
At this point, I'd only pay to read/watch the NYT, The Guardian, Nat Geo, Al-
Jazeera (English) and The Onion. The ability they have to affect the 'real
news' is unprecedented and intelligently done.

------
vannevar
I guess the Capitol Police find the idea of armed congressmen holding
schoolkids hostage pretty plausible these days.

------
bennesvig
It's all context. If you'd been reading their stream from the beginning, it
would have made sense.

------
cbs
In other news: An actor on stage shouted fire in a crowded theater.

